
CBP Can’t Detain Domestic Flight Passengers for Refusing Suspicionless ID Checks - jseliger
https://www.aclu.org/blog/national-security/cbp-cant-detain-domestic-flight-passengers-refusing-suspicionless-id-checks
======
perl4ever
You can't un-detain people who have been detained illegally.

------
kn0where
If CBP can’t, why can TSA?

~~~
xfitm3
Jurisdiction.

